
People Are Walking Architecture, or making NearlyNets with MujiComp - MaysonL
http://www.scribd.com/doc/31533915/People-Are-Walking-Architecture-or-making-NearlyNets-with-MujiComp-January-2010
======
recurser
If any of the scribd guys are about, you might get some good beta-testing
action out of automatically redirecting iPhones to the html5 version ;)

